# He poops on himself...



## Coraliine (Jan 7, 2014)

My dog Juice is about 15 months old. He's grown into an absolutely amazing, handsome, well behaved dog and I love him to bits.

But.. he poops on himself. Without fail every time he goes number two he gets poo on his fur/tail. If I'm not really quick about getting it off, or don't wipe him well enough, when we get back.. he'll lick it off.

Does anyone have any tips about this? I go through about 4 rolls of paper towels a week just from cleaning his bum. I thought about trimming his butt hairs, but I don't know how much that will help.

Animal wet wipes aren't accessible where I live (outside of US), so I just use wet paper towels.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, does he have loose stool? I would get it checked at the vet if this is the problem. However, when my boy poops, his tail is straight, low to the ground, sometimes he tends to step forward..does another dump. So far (knock on wood) the tail has remained above it.....


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

My girl has a long "skirt" and sometimes gets some poo on her fur. I just wipe it off using a damp sponge and then a dry old rag towel to dry her. I think baby wipes would work just as well but a sponge is reusable and can be rinsed and reused over and over. She has long hair on her tail as well and usually she manages to lift her tail before walking away but not always. I guess it's something they learn eventually with age and how picky they are about being dirty.


----------



## Coraliine (Jan 7, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Hello, does he have loose stool? I would get it checked at the vet if this is the problem. However, when my boy poops, his tail is straight, low to the ground, sometimes he tends to step forward..does another dump. So far (knock on wood) the tail has remained above it.....


He does have loose stool. He goes to the bathroom three times a day usually, but sometimes twice. His morning poops are always fine and solid, no wiping needed. But his afternoon/evening poops are usually a bit loose. We've mentioned it to the vet before who sort of shrugged it off as over excitement since my bf is usually with us on the loose stool walks.

We are going to the vet today, though, and we're going to ask again about it. He has been having issues with randomly vomiting lately as well. He's on a grain free all natural food that he has not had issues with, but we're going to try him on another brand I think.

We wanted to go BARF but in the country we live in meat is just too expensive for us to consider doing it.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Actually he may well be having issues with the food, you are describing inconsistent stools and a GI tract reaction. I would start with a new food with a novel (new, never had before) protein and carbohydrate. Go as simple a diet as you can. Your goal is to have firm stools and you won't have to wipe.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Try some 100% pure pumpkin to solidify the poop. This is a quick fix, but may not be the final solution. Randomly vomiting should be addressed also.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what are you feeding him? no rawhide treats i hope.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

also, you could drop off a stool sample, the loose one, at the vet and let them put it under the microscope. me thinks the boyfriend makes him a bit nervous though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would get to the bottom (no pun intended) of the loose stool. Loose stool is not normal, and the fur soiling will drive you nuts.

What are you feeding?


----------

